# Smokey Barn Sale



## aaronb

Just seen that Smokey Barn are having a sale

http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/products/coffee

That Sumatran natural is stunning if you like fruity naturals with stone fruits, and I can vouch for the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe too.

I have too much coffee at the moment as it is so not stocking up myself, but if your looking to restock or a newbie to freshly roasted coffee then this is too good to miss deal!


----------



## Drc

ThAnks - have grabbed a few of these to try


----------



## aaronb

No worries! Surprised more people haven't jumped at this, coffee for £3!


----------



## nordberg

I added a couple of bags at £3 but they show the normal price once in the basket? What am I missing??


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

nordberg said:


> I added a couple of bags at £3 but they show the normal price once in the basket? What am I missing??


Try now, had to over-ride a couple of settings


----------



## Drc

smokeybarn said:


> Try now, had to over-ride a couple of settings


Ah I held back on a couple of others as they didn't show a discounted price. Any chance I can add to my existing order ( due to send to Grant Wilson in ipswich).

Duncan


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Drc said:


> Ah I held back on a couple of others as they didn't show a discounted price. Any chance I can add to my existing order ( due to send to Grant Wilson in ipswich).
> 
> Duncan


pm sent







........


----------



## flibble

can't resist a sale! New to smokeybarn, and in for the tanzanian and the sumatran - can't wait!


----------



## oracleoftruth

Awesome value and I love the level of detail on the beans; nice site too!

Ordered the peaberry, the sumatran natural and the costa rican; very excited about trying them in the aeropress and my classic.

Thanks Smokeybarn!

Any tips for getting the best from them?


----------



## flibble

I was definitely tempted by the Costa Rica too! Hard to choose, I need samples! - if only I was closer to Norwich, the new roastery looks like a lovely visit.


----------



## oracleoftruth

Not only is it amazing value at £3 for 250g but delivery is £3 for 3 bags!!

Good to see them supporting farms longterm and also buying from cooperatives.


----------



## jeebsy

oracleoftruth said:


> Not only is it amazing value at £3 for 250g but delivery is £3 for 3 bags!!
> 
> Good to see them supporting farms longterm and also buying from cooperatives.


I don't need coffee at all just now but that's too good to knock back! Went for the Costa Rica, Kenyan and a Yirgacheffe


----------



## fatboyslim

I went for Tanzania, Kenyan (my gf liked picture of jelly babies...good marketing) and Ethiopia. When is your next roast/despatch day? Great deal!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

fatboyslim said:


> When is your next roast/despatch day? Great deal!


Roaster is heating up as I speak. Orders will go out today, but to be fair we roast & post nearly every day.


----------



## adam0bmx0

Just put my order in. Looks like i'll be putting the Classic through its paces this weekend!


----------



## Beanz

i want to try some of these but no idea which ones to get... i like things like, has bean phil ter blend and rave coffee signature. Which would you recommend?


----------



## Beanz

p.s. how long is the sale on for? i dont get paid until friday. ta


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

For brewed: All of them work fab

Espresso: Washed Yirg/Tanzania for all round goodness, Sumatra for something crazy, Costa Rica for something powerful, Kenya for something sharp/fruity.

Sale will be on for a while, though some will run out soon.


----------



## gman147

aaronb said:


> No worries! Surprised more people haven't jumped at this, coffee for £3!


Probably because the shipping is £3 for 250g. So, not cheap at all.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

poona said:


> Probably because the shipping is £3 for 250g. So, not cheap at all.


£3 is what it costs us, royal mail 1st class. Or alternativley buy 3 bags and it's still £3. I don't make the rules...


----------



## fatboyslim

750g of freshly roasted beans from mixed origins for £12 delivered is great value! Thoroughly looking forward to my package arriving!


----------



## Beanz

smokeybarn said:


> £3 is what it costs us, royal mail 1st class. Or alternativley buy 3 bags and it's still £3. I don't make the rules...


aye this is true. its not cheap! I know from ebaying what a rip off it is at the moment.


----------



## CamV6

well I just slipped in a cheeky little order. 2 bags of the Sumatran and one of the costa rica

when you say Sumatran for 'something crazy' what do you mean?


----------



## badger28

I have just got 750g of beans for 12 quid which is cheap in my book!


----------



## Beanz

so for cafetiere i can have any of them? i am going to get the one with jelly beans on!


----------



## jeebsy

Beanz said:


> p.s. how long is the sale on for? i dont get paid until friday. ta


Pay by paypal and it probably won't come out for five days anyway


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

CamV6 said:


> when you say Sumatran for 'something crazy' what do you mean?


It's a funky natural, you'll either love it or hate it! You'll know as soon as you open the bag that it's not quite like anything else.


----------



## oracleoftruth

"Probably because the shipping is £3 for 250g. So, not cheap at all."

Where can you get coffee of this standard for that price??

How much do you think delivery should be?

3quid isn't expensive at all for 1St class!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Beanz said:


> so for cafetiere i can have any of them? i am going to get the one with jelly beans on!


Yup, all good. Don't forget to leave these beans for at least a week to rest


----------



## Charliej

Rest for a week even for brewed?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charliej said:


> Rest for a week even for brewed?


Only for espresso - don't need to rest beans for pour over as the CO2 will degas during brewing without detriment to the coffee. If you are stuck, you can grind freshly roasted beans and use for espresso but would need to leave the grind for 30-60mins to allow the CO2 to degas before putting it through a machine. Downside to doing this - loss of some of the volatile aromatics.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Not sure, I've not done any scientific experiment but instinct tells me I'd still want to leave it for a week for brewed.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

smokeybarn said:


> Not sure, I've not done any scientific experiment but instinct tells me I'd still want to leave it for a week for brewed.


Only point of resting is to allow the CO2 to degas. With pour over, you will get a more vigorous bloom with more CO2 escaping from the grinds but it won't affect the coffee taste.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

The Systemic Kid said:


> Only point of resting is to allow the CO2 to degas.


I don't know if I totally agree with that, but I'm not sure and it's an interesting topic. I will experiment later today with some old and new and see what the results are.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

smokeybarn said:


> I don't know if I totally agree with that, but I'm not sure and it's an interesting topic. I will experiment later today with some old and new and see what the results are.


Excellent - look forward to that. I've only tried beans three days old for pour over using Chemex.


----------



## aaronb

CamV6 said:


> well I just slipped in a cheeky little order. 2 bags of the Sumatran and one of the costa rica
> 
> when you say Sumatran for 'something crazy' what do you mean?


Try the Sumatran when warm, and also let it cool down and try it again. I really dont like cold coffee but when I tried this at SmokeyBarn it was amazing, loads of funk and stone fruit.


----------



## Mike mc

Just ordered 3 packs


----------



## oracleoftruth

Arrived today and was super excited til I realised I have to wait a week before trying in my red baron.

Then I was excited when I realised I can still use the aeropress. Until I saw that I should wait for brewed too.

So confused. So excited.

So if I open a pack to try a brewed coffee would that coffee a week later be worse than if I'd never opened it or does it not matter?


----------



## fatboyslim

I generally need to use the coffee if it's really fresh due to having nothing else. I generally go for a longer bloom/pre-infusion. Few American roasters say 2-3 days after roast. I notice toasty flavours one day after roast.

Smokey, just to make sure I'll be in for postie, will beans ordered yesterday arrive today or tomorrow? Thanks.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I would leave it sealed until ready to use. We sometimes do summer market type events and to start with I was saying to people "here, smell this one, it's like 'xyz'" and they would reply "yeah..Yeah!" then after a few times of doing that, people would say "umm ..not really no". Then it became very apparent that constantly opening and closing the bag was having a very detrimental effect on the coffee.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

fatboyslim said:


> Smokey, just to make sure I'll be in for postie, will beans ordered yesterday arrive today or tomorrow? Thanks.


I will check, what was that order name or Order number? Generally those that ordered before lunch time went out yesterday, I'm doing the rest now.


----------



## fatboyslim

smokeybarn said:


> I will check, what was that order name or Order number? Generally those that ordered before lunch time went out yesterday, I'm doing the rest now.


Order number 1648. Ordered before 9am yesterday


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

fatboyslim said:


> Order number 1648. Ordered before 9am yesterday


Yup it went out yesterday


----------



## oracleoftruth

I think I should say that the standard of service has been impeccable. From super fast processing and delivery, good website and clear pricing, roast dates and Tasting notes on packet and coming on here and providing advice!

Really appreciate it, Smokeybarn!


----------



## fatboyslim

smokeybarn said:


> Yup it went out yesterday


Ha ha ha. Sorry to trouble you. Should have been more patient. Postie just arrived with these goodies. Love the labels you're using.


----------



## Charliej

Looking forward to mine arriving as well, the 1st time I've ever actually ordered coffee to use solely as brewed although I may have to give the Sumatran a go as espresso, via the Hausgrind.


----------



## jeebsy

Mine arrived this morning, really quick service


----------



## Beanz

decided to hold out until some of those who've ordered give me some recommendations on which ones to get. i'm tempted by the crazy one... but i don't know if i'll like it or not.

let me know peeps.


----------



## oracleoftruth

If you don't like it you'll only have used £3 and you will have a better idea of what coffee you like. There is no other way to do that since taste is subjective and no one here will have the same taste as you. We'll not be able to tell you what you like and if you want us to say what the beans are like we won't do a better job of the roaster who has fantastic tasting notes on their website.

Take a chance on 3 completely different packs and find out what your tongue says!!

If you don't like them there may be people willing to swap on here.


----------



## aaronb

Beanz said:


> decided to hold out until some of those who've ordered give me some recommendations on which ones to get. i'm tempted by the crazy one... but i don't know if i'll like it or not.
> 
> let me know peeps.


As oracleoftrust said it's only £3! You can always gift it onwards on the forum or swap for some other beans. If you arent used to natural's then start it as a brewed rather than espresso.

For something more restrained get a bag of the Yirgacheffe.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Tanzania Peaberry now out of stock.


----------



## garydyke1

I would have ripped your arm off to try some of these, however I am kind of rolling in coffee right now. It would only go stale : (


----------



## fatboyslim

Wooo I am most excited about the Tanzania Peaberry. Also actually the Yirgacheffe, as my landlady is from Ethiopia she is excited to try it too!


----------



## Blackstone

decided to jump on this at 12quid for 750g. placed the order around 11am yesterday and i have the beans in hand already. just wanted to say thanks


----------



## flibble

A note for anyone as lacking awareness as myself - don't forget to confirm your order! Paid by paypal, then thought I was finished. Missed out on the peaberry, was so looking forward to that. Oh well, I'm now on the jelly baby bandwagon.


----------



## Charliej

Mine arrived nice and early this morning along with my Homeloo pouring kettle, 250g each of the Yirgacheffe, Tanzania Peaberry and the Sumatran natural, looking forward to trying these as V60 next week, should have hopefully nailed my pouring technique by then as well.


----------



## Drc

My 5 bags arrived today, great service too allowing me to change and extend the order post submission. Many thanks - can't wait to try these out! Hopefully the hausgrind should be here once they are rested


----------



## CrazyH

Bean stocks are lower than I thought, it seems. Will go in for two or three, looking forward.


----------



## Beanz

just finished my last bit from Hype Coffee so ordered this now (still got a bag or two of has bean) but meh. I got the jelly baby thing, the thing with the man with the rake and the costa rica. I would say that the website was a touch confusing - sometime's it wouldn't select etc, apart from that great stuff. Thanks. Do you know if this would come on a Saturday? ta


----------



## fatboyslim

I grew impatient and may have tried the Kenyan already (3 days after roast). I anticipated the beans being more dense than the Bolivian I was on before but I still underestimated.

Was a real workout on the Hausgrind grinding 18g. Still wasn't coarse enough as total brew time was under 2:10. I usually aim for 2:30.

Still, a lot of promise in this cup. The best way to describe how it tasted was juicy fruit wrapped in brown paper. Big taste of (not unpleasant) brown paper, probably from underextraction or too fresh.

The juicy fruit promises a truly delicious cup however. Exciting times


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Beanz said:


> just finished my last bit from Hype Coffee so ordered this now (still got a bag or two of has bean) but meh. I got the jelly baby thing, the thing with the man with the rake and the costa rica. I would say that the website was a touch confusing - sometime's it wouldn't select etc, apart from that great stuff. Thanks. Do you know if this would come on a Saturday? ta


Hello, are you Mr Hype/nude Coffee.co.uk by any chance? All orders will be out today and depending on how efficient the post office is, you'll hopefully get it tomorrow.


----------



## Beanz

why would i be buying your coffee if i sold it myself? i am confused. i'm not anyway, i'm no where near london and i've never used nude its too expensive and i dont really like espresso.


----------



## Beanz

got my beans this morning - thanks for great delivery time. One small thing though - asked for 2 bags to be ground (sorry, newbie here!) and they are whole beans.


----------



## Orangertange

Beanz said:


> got my beans this morning - thanks for great delivery time. One small thing though - asked for 2 bags to be ground (sorry, newbie here!) and they are whole beans.


probably cos your name is beanz, (and pre ground is a dirty word on hear just to warn you)

and thanks for the swift coffee smokeybarn, see your based reasonably local, (i'm in Suffolk) is there any cafes that sell your coffee in Norwich, or do you have a shop?


----------



## drude

I placed an order Thursday PM and it arrived today - great service. These are going in the freezer for now as I have got carried away with bean orders this month but looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Beanz said:


> got my beans this morning - thanks for great delivery time. One small thing though - asked for 2 bags to be ground (sorry, newbie here!) and they are whole beans.


Hi, if you drop an email to [email protected] with your order number, we can send you replacements.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Orangertange said:


> is there any cafes that sell your coffee in Norwich, or do you have a shop?


You could try Cleverdicks, Workshop, or just pop into our roastery/shop on King St


----------



## aaronb

smokeybarn said:


> You could try Cleverdicks, Workshop, or just pop into our roastery/shop on King St


Not watching the football? watching twitter stream at work, lots of angry people!

Orangertange - go visit the shop/roastery, it's great!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

aaronb said:


> Not watching the football? watching twitter stream at work, lots of angry people!


I turned off at 2-0 !


----------



## adam0bmx0

The Kenyan AA has been really nice through my Gaggia, steaming a small amount of milk, about 3Oz, tastes great.


----------



## CrazyH

looking forward to MOTD....

looking forward to coffee, too. Just went for two in the end as my HB monthly sub arrived yesterday.

p.s. something seems to up with the yirg page (no quantity selector), wasn't what I was after but in case someone is?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

CrazyH said:


> p.s. something seems to up with the yirg page (no quantity selector), wasn't what I was after but in case someone is?


The website is saying it's now out of stock, though I'm not in the roastery to check exactly how much is left. I will have a look in the morning and maybe release a few more bags worth. Won't be watching motd, will be checking the news for Hughtons resignation


----------



## Orangertange

Mmm bit worried about visiting now, as I'm a Ipswich fan,


----------



## mym

Couldn't wait any longer and had to try the beans (roasted 11th March, received 12th) today, as I was out of everything else.

All three (Costa Rica, Yirgacheffe and Tanzania Peaberry) will improve I'm sure but already make excellent espresso-based milk drinks IMO.

Particularly like the fruitiness of the Yirgacheffe and the subtle eye-bulge strength of the Costa Rican.


----------



## fatboyslim

Also a big big fan of the Yirgacheffe! It's so damn tasty! I was really struggling with the Kenyan 6 days after roast. The beans are so damn dense I have to set the Hausgrind like 4-5 settings finer and I still get an uber short brew time.

Struggling to extract the best from the Kenyan so I'm going to leave it for a week or so. Again though the Ethiopian is truly yummy!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Glad you're all enjoying them! p.s... if you think they're good, you should try the ones that *arnt* in the sale!


----------



## flibble

Have just tried the costs Rica, and have to agree with mym about the eye-bulge thing! Hope I sleep tonight! Tasty coffee though. Now all I need is a hausgrind to really enjoy them!


----------



## IanP

Not in the sale, but am now into the second bag of the Brasil Fazenda Dona Nenem Cup of Excellence. It's not cheap!! But wow what a bean!

As espresso it is wonderfully thick, gloopy and tongue-coatingly chocolatey, with that nip of citrus. It lingers on the tongue for ages.

It really shines as a flat white though, where it just booms out chocolate, powerful, and I can still taste the one I made an hour ago [time for another soon].

Took a few tweaks and shots to get the best from it, but dosing 18g and now getting 26g out in 26-28 seconds. Had to grind finer than any other bean recently and can't believe how low 18g of this sits in the PF basket.

Lovely stuff and worth every penny IMHO.

Cheers Chris


----------



## flibble

Just had the Kenyan in an aeropress. Delicious!


----------



## Beanz

i must say that i am very impressed by the customer service. They sent the wrong ones out and then rectified this almost immediately which is really good. The only thing though, is that these beans aren't really to my tastes - the all taste very natural, earthy, peaty flavours which some people will like, but aren't really my cuppa coffee.


----------



## badger28

I have been using the Kenyan in espresso all week. The flavours are very bold! Almost over powering but entirely delicious.

In milk I imagine it would be excellent.

Every bag of coffee I have had from smokey barn has been very tasty!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Beanz said:


> i must say that i am very impressed by the customer service. They sent the wrong ones out and then rectified this almost immediately which is really good. The only thing though, is that these beans aren't really to my tastes - the all taste very natural, earthy, peaty flavours which some people will like, but aren't really my cuppa coffee.


Feedback is always welcome, but when in a public forum you should make it known you're actually representing another company and you're not just a member of the public. Saying they taste earthy/peaty is pretty underhand tactics really, everyone else by all accounts has really enjoyed them.

p.s. I know that you are nude/hype coffee (don't make me prove it).


----------



## Spazbarista

Ha ha ha

Will he never learn!!!!


----------



## Glenn

Using 2 names on the forum is against forum rules. *Beanz* - please PM me with which username you would like to use so that the other account can be deleted.


----------



## drude

Shady stuff, Beanz. For what it's worth, I ordered some beans from the Smokey Barn sale and service *was* excellent, but based on what I've drunk so far, the beans are too. I don't think they taste earthy, they just tasted like good coffee.


----------



## fatboyslim

I am just totally in awe of the Yirgacheffe I got from Smokey Barn, perhaps one of the best I've tried (and it keeps getting better). No earthy, peaty flavours here.

I can safely say I won't be trying Hype coffee anytime soon.


----------



## Beanz

smokeybarn said:


> Feedback is always welcome, but when in a public forum you should make it known you're actually representing another company and you're not just a member of the public. Saying they taste earthy/peaty is pretty underhand tactics really, everyone else by all accounts has really enjoyed them.
> 
> p.s. I know that you are nude/hype coffee (don't make me prove it).


I think you misunderstand what i said. I praised your business, and your customer service! I wasn't saying your beans were bad, or anything like that, I just said that they were quite earthy which is true, Sumatra, etc by their very nature are earthy in flavour. Some people like that. However, I don't.

What you don't seem to be aware of is client confidentiality and data protection laws. I'm not hype coffee / nude coffee and even if i was and you did have evidence you couldn't release it.


----------



## Spazbarista

I think you've just perjured yourself


----------



## Mrboots2u

Expobarista said:


> I think you've just perjured yourself


His response doesn't fill you with confidence does it .....


----------



## coffeechap

Beanz said:


> I think you misunderstand what i said. I praised your business, and your customer service! I wasn't saying your beans were bad, or anything like that, I just said that they were quite earthy which is true, Sumatra, etc by their very nature are earthy in flavour. Some people like that. However, I don't.
> 
> What you don't seem to be aware of is client confidentiality and data protection laws. I'm not hype coffee / nude coffee and even if i was and you did have evidence you couldn't release it.


I didn't think soil was a tasting note for espresso, you should give it up and move on, whoever you are!!


----------



## drude

Beanz said:


> I think you misunderstand what i said. I praised your business, and your customer service! I wasn't saying your beans were bad, or anything like that, I just said that they were quite earthy which is true, Sumatra, etc by their very nature are earthy in flavour. Some people like that. However, I don't.


Why would you order beans that by their very nature exhibit characteristics you say you do not like?


----------



## Spazbarista

Glutton for punishment, maybe?


----------



## Glenn

Please do not reply to this thread and let Beanz respond.


----------



## Beanz

i apologise for my comment, no malice or harm was intended (i think you'll see this if you read it again!). I did praise the service of smokey barn, and said that their customer service was very good. The comments about the taste was my opinion, and that only.


----------



## fatboyslim

Huge fan of the Tanzania Peaberry too. Absolutely delicious v60. Assuming you were wanting to use up stock, will you be getting new beans in soon? I would definitely go for another sort of 3-bags-o-beans deal if 3 of your other (new) coffees.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

fatboyslim said:


> Huge fan of the Tanzania Peaberry too. Absolutely delicious v60. Assuming you were wanting to use up stock, will you be getting new beans in soon? I would definitely go for another sort of 3-bags-o-beans deal if 3 of your other (new) coffees.


The sale is purely to try and clear some stock so it won't be a regular thing, sorry. As soon as we've cleared enough stock, we'll get some more in.

Wholesale clients tend to stick with 'safe' coffees, nothing adventurous. So although us coffee nerds love a crazy natural, they are difficult to shift in any great volume. Hence you guy are picking up some bargains!


----------



## adam0bmx0

Loving the Wahana, as an espresso (with 2/3Oz of milk) and filter through Aeropress. Yum! Had it resting for a week.


----------



## fatboyslim

smokeybarn said:


> The sale is purely to try and clear some stock so it won't be a regular thing, sorry. As soon as we've cleared enough stock, we'll get some more in.
> 
> Wholesale clients tend to stick with 'safe' coffees, nothing adventurous. So although us coffee nerds love a crazy natural, they are difficult to shift in any great volume. Hence you guy are picking up some bargains!


I'm not saying the exact same deal but if you were to offer some sort of deal for 3 bags of coffee delivered it would definitely appeal to me....and probably others.

For £12 I got 750g of your lovely beans but for the same price I could get 350g of Workshop beans! I don't need to tell you the one I'd rather go for!

I'm loving the fruity/floral flavours from both the Yirgacheffe and the Tanzanian! If you call those "safe" coffees then I'm just a safe sort of chap!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I know what you mean. The problem is that no one would buy the normal priced coffee and we would effectively be undercutting the market and not really making any money, which is never a good long term plan.

I'll put my thinking cap on. Or if you can think of a good offer (that doesn't put us out of business!







) then I'm all ears.


----------



## Spazbarista

My 3 sale bags of Wahana arrived today. Excellent price and coffee smells great.

I'll probably get hold of some Harrar and blend them.


----------



## Jason1wood

Just ordered 250g Wahana & 250g Yighacheffe

It's my first online order as wanting to order something different than my local roaster.


----------



## Blackstone

smokeybarn said:


> I know what you mean. The problem is that no one would buy the normal priced coffee and we would effectively be undercutting the market and not really making any money, which is never a good long term plan.
> 
> I'll put my thinking cap on. Or if you can think of a good offer (that doesn't put us out of business!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) then I'm all ears.


to be honest, i would be happy with the normal price and the £3 for 3 bags delivery charge. is this the regular charge?


----------



## fatboyslim

smokeybarn said:


> I know what you mean. The problem is that no one would buy the normal priced coffee and we would effectively be undercutting the market and not really making any money, which is never a good long term plan.
> 
> I'll put my thinking cap on. Or if you can think of a good offer (that doesn't put us out of business!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) then I'm all ears.


I would definitely like to try your other coffees. How about if you were to offer free postage on orders over £15 (beans only)? That would definitely appeal to me.

BTW in your brew guides I get this message: "Hario V60 Pour Over by Matt..." This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by mattperger.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Blackstone said:


> to be honest, i would be happy with the normal price and the £3 for 3 bags delivery charge. is this the regular charge?


Yes, £3 for 3 bags for over a year now I think.



fatboyslim said:


> I would definitely like to try your other coffees. How about if you were to offer free postage on orders over £15 (beans only)? That would definitely appeal to me.


Maybe, we'll see.



fatboyslim said:


> BTW in your brew guides I get this message: "Hario V60 Pour Over by Matt..." This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by mattperger.


We used to have our own guides on there but I thought they were a bit crap so took them down and linked to some decent youtube vids. Must have been taken down, but luckily we're working on lots of new video content anyhoo.


----------



## fatboyslim

smokeybarn said:


> Yes, £3 for 3 bags for over a year now I think.
> 
> Maybe, we'll see.


Or 3 full prices bags with free postage (assuming average price is £15 its around the same)? How much yirgacheffe do you have left? Definitely going to get another order in soon.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

fatboyslim said:


> Or 3 full prices bags with free postage (assuming average price is £15 its around the same)?


That wouldn't work, free delivery might work over £20, but then our cost to post 4 bags+ goes up to £6.85, so we lose out again.



fatboyslim said:


> How much yirgacheffe do you have left? Definitely going to get another order in soon.


Very little maybe 2 x 250g bags or maybe even less. I need to pick some stuff up from the roastery in a min, I'll have a look then. I better put it 'out of stock' till I come back.


----------



## Charliej

Some of the other roasters offer kilo bags of their roasts and in particular the more popular ones at a discount over 4 individual bags and free carriage on orders over £25 maybe this would be worth considering?

By the way I'm loving the Wahana natural totally getting the boozy Tiramisu notes in the V60 drip decanter. Not opened the other bags yet.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Awesome!









Okay, Yirgacheffe washed, the bad news, there's none left.

The good news, there's 1 x 250g bag left on the shelf in the roastery/shop. It was roasted on 14th March, so in prime condition! If you want it then let me know and I'll quickly put one back online.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

p.s. the very last 250g bag of 'cup of excellence - dona nenem' is also on the shelf. Think it was roasted on the 11th. If it doesnt sell tomorrow I'll just have to use it myself


----------



## fatboyslim

smokeybarn said:


> p.s. the very last 250g bag of 'cup of excellence - dona nenem' is also on the shelf. Think it was roasted on the 11th. If it doesnt sell tomorrow I'll just have to use it myself


Can you do me some sort of combo deal for both









Not in a position to buy beans at this hour but I'd really appreciate you holding it for me till tomorrow????

Aren't you always tempted to drink your own stash?


----------



## flibble

Well I thought the costs Rica was good a few days ago! Turns out it had some developing to do it now tastes amazing.

I also opened the Sumatran, and despite advice I had it in milk, it was lovely having what tastes like a boozy dessert in the morning!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

fatboyslim said:


> Can you do me some sort of combo deal for both


Nope, sorry!











fatboyslim said:


> Not in a position to buy beans at this hour but I'd really appreciate you holding it for me till tomorrow????


I've put it back online now, so be quick!



fatboyslim said:


> Aren't you always tempted to drink your own stash?


Of course, and I do, all day! That's the only way to know for example that Costa Rica San Luis tastes a lot better after a long rest


----------



## CrazyH

Finally got round to trying the Costa Rican. Very rich with a nice mild acidity balancing it out. Good stuff! Loads of bloom even though nearly two weeks since roast.

I reckon I could blend this with something, not sure what yet


----------



## fatboyslim

Kenyan now very drinkable 20 days after roast. Very tasty indeed! When it was fresh it had a strong brown paper taste (definitely didn't come from the filter paper lol).

Definitely agree with the advice to let it rest!

We decided to go Bolivian instead of another Ethiopian (gf's decision), thanks for putting it back up for me regardless.


----------



## Jason1wood

Just received these in the mail. My first coffee order as usually buy from the local roaster. Looking forward to trying them, would you suggest resting them?









23rd & 26th roast dates


----------



## fatboyslim

Jason1wood said:


> Just received these in the mail. My first coffee order as usually buy from the local roaster. Looking forward to trying them, would you suggest resting them?
> 
> 23rd & 26th roast dates


That Ethiopian is very tasty indeed. Yes rest them at least a week! I could be wrong but bright coffees like this need longer resting to get the best out of them.


----------



## Jason1wood

Ah cheers Fatboyslim. I was going to give them a try but a week rest is ok as gives me time to use my other beans.


----------



## CrazyH

fatboyslim said:


> Kenyan now very drinkable 20 days after roast. Very tasty indeed! When it was fresh it had a strong brown paper taste (definitely didn't come from the filter paper lol).
> 
> Definitely agree with the advice to let it rest!


Hmm thought I was doing something wrong with my french press. Disappeared in the aeropress (where it is excellent!), slightly noticeable in the clever.


----------



## stub24

I've recently put some Kenyan AA through the grinder and my initial thoughts were wow that's a lot of acidity! After 20 days, much like fatboyslim's comment, it definitely improves in taste. Now it's drinkable as an espresso without getting blown away by the acidity. Great service from smokey barn thanks very much, will be ordering again!


----------



## markf1988

Ordered some sumatra wahana, kenya ndimaini and costa rica! cant wait to try


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Added a few new coffees to the site & Los Luchadores into the sale


----------



## jeebsy

stub24 said:


> I've recently put some Kenyan AA through the grinder and my initial thoughts were wow that's a lot of acidity! After 20 days, much like fatboyslim's comment, it definitely improves in taste. Now it's drinkable as an espresso without getting blown away by the acidity. Great service from smokey barn thanks very much, will be ordering again!


I didn't get on with the Kenyan at all, actually looking forward to finishing it so can open something else. The other two SBs I had were excellent though


----------



## stub24

jeebsy said:


> I didn't get on with the Kenyan at all, actually looking forward to finishing it so can open something else. The other two SBs I had were excellent though


Yep definitely one of the trickiest beans I've had, I got through most of my stock before I was happy with the taste...typical!


----------



## jeebsy

It seemed to extract ok but had a very odd mouthfeel as espresso. Didn't really enjoy the taste however it was brewed.


----------



## carbonkid85

Bargains! Also added a viphya geisha to my order. A really delicious coffee...


----------



## aaronb

smokeybarn said:


> Added a few new coffees to the site & Los Luchadores into the sale


Must stop by soon for a coffee!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Yes the Kenya could be a tricky little so-and-so at times!

Aaron - Yes pop in! Coffee on the house


----------



## radish

I bought the Wahana and Kenyan. Really enjoyed the Wahana but the Kenyan had the strange taste taint that some others noted; I couldn't quite describe it at the time but brown paper sounds about right! Although it did mellow as the days passed, it was always there, so kinda marred my enjoyment a little.

Overall, happy with the coffees and service!


----------



## Going banana's

why are the greens the same price (therefore more expensive) as the roasted?


----------



## mym

The Peru Feminino is developing a nice taste (roasted 2 April).

The Costa Rica and Sumatra Wahana (7 April) are staying in their unopened bags until *at least* next week.

I have a second kilo of Bucaramanga from the Algerian for day to day espresso in the meantime.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

> why are the greens the same price (therefore more expensive) as the roasted?


Because my 2nd home in the Bahamas won't pay for itself!...


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 6356


Started these a couple of days ago , thanks for pointing me in the right direction the other day, they have defiantly got better since I started them.

Was nice to meet you , and thanks for the taster , haven't opened that bag up yet was going to leave it for a treat and blow the socks off my buddy's when they come round.

will have to come and see you one day when the roaster is going , looks a real beast wish I had of taken a photo of it when I was there.

Stick with it ,you'll soon get that second home.


----------



## aaronb

Stopped by the roastery this morning and had a V60 of the 'Rwanda BUF Remera', tasted delicious!

Thanks for the coffee Chris!


----------



## CrazyH

Hadn't touched the costa rican in a while, acidity seems lower, and has a sort of creamy feeling now. Good stuff!


----------



## Jonathan007

I have just this second put another order in for Sumatra Wahana!

In my French press at work these beans are delicious!


----------



## mym

I'm in Glasgow for a few days, brought the Sumatra Wahana and the aeropress/porlex.


----------



## adam0bmx0

Just received 2 more bags of Wahana and 1 El Salvador, love the Wahana.


----------



## jeebsy

mym said:


> I'm in Glasgow for a few days, brought the Sumatra Wahana and the aeropress/porlex.


Where are you staying? Are you looking for coffee shops to visit?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Just a heads up - theres only a few bags of Wahana left! Once it's gone - it's gone!


----------



## mym

jeebsy said:


> Where are you staying? Are you looking for coffee shops to visit?


hotel for work then with friends in the west end. feel free to make suggestions!


----------



## jeebsy

In the west end there's avenue g, artisan roast and papercup


----------



## mym

jeebsy said:


> In the west end there's avenue g, artisan roast and papercup


thanks. Will try.


----------



## CamV6

can anyone who has has the wahana as espresso try and give a little review please?


----------



## mym

CamV6 said:


> can anyone who has has the wahana as espresso try and give a little review please?


I found 18g coffee > 28g liquid over 50 seconds gave something really interesting and zingy. I prefer dark thick espresso but found it creamy/fruity and v drinkable.


----------



## CamV6

Mym that's got to be waaaaay over extracted surely at 50 seconds?


----------



## mym

Not imo. I'd not been impressed with it via my usual methods, but read somewhere here that lighter roasts can sometimes repay longer pulls. So I tried it and thought it worked.


----------



## CamV6

Oh is it a light roast?


----------



## aaronb

Yes, fairly light - I was at Smokey Barn this morning and saw it come out of the roaster!


----------



## mym

CamV6 said:


> Oh is it a light roast?


----------



## mym

@jeebsy discovered a new branch of Avenue G on Great Western Road more or less next to where my friend lives. They have a brand new roaster installed in a mezzanine above the café and will start roasting their own very shortly. Nice place. Will post some pics in the café review topic.


----------

